# Echo Edger attachment?



## Eric (Aug 15, 2017)

So I noticed Echo makes the following attachment for the SRM trimmers. Looks as if you take the trimmer head off and put this on. Has anyone used this? Looking for feedback!

https://www.homedepot.com/p/ECHO-Edger-Attachment-for-SRM-Trimmer-99944230001/202699752?cm_mmc=Shopping%7CG%7CBase%7CD28I%7C28-32_PORTABLE%7CNA%7CPLA%7C71700000032328700%7C58700003835946437%7C92700030697801831&gclid=Cj0KCQjwvezZBRDkARIsADKQyPm5LGhxYaU1rWwPYN0lbbCpL9oMbC9rbrLX47ochCv3pxVfSWOIJCoaAjCWEALw_wcB&dclid=CPmXwp7kgtwCFQE-TwodDE4M3A


----------



## dacoyne (May 27, 2018)

I dont have the SRM trimmer but I do have their CST-58V2AHCV which is the cordless version with interchangeable power heads. With that said I do have the edger attachment which is basiclly what you are looking at but with the shaft. I love mine and since you have the gas powered version it should be even more powerful. The wheel angle is adjustable which is nice when the blade starts to get worn down. Replacement blades are available on Amazon also, I just picked up a ten pack for 16$.

Edger I have
https://www.echo-usa.com/Products/Pro-Attachment-Series/straight-shaft-edger-attachment
Replacement blades
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00Q53J25U/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o06_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

I have the PAS srm 225 model and use the edger attachment. It works very well. 
I've read that the edger attachment can be used with the 58v (referenced above), but I did not know that it could be used with the 'regular' srm225. I wonder if this is a new product.

One thing that I will add: With the SRM225, I twist a handle or two, pop off the trimmer and then slide the edger on. It takes about a minute.
IF tools are needed (and I don't know that they are) to switch from trimmer to edger, it would become a pain over time--at least for me.


----------

